# Adhesive for epdm



## lightfoot2 (Dec 6, 2007)

Am looking for an adhesive to reglue small portions of my rubber roof after I raise it and replace the plywood underlayment.

Most people I've contacted recommend Dicor 901BA, but I'm hoping to find something in a smaller quantity, available in a well-stocked hardware or home improvement store.  From what I understand, one must be careful not to use solvent-based glues that will attack the rubber.

I've already had one good suggestion that I might get an RV service place to pour a small amount of an opened 901 container into one of mine, but was hoping for something that will not "go bad" for a long period.

Can anyone out there help?


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Dec 6, 2007)

Re: Adhesive for epdm

I can tell you that you will not find it in a home improvement store.  That glue is only used on RV's.  Your best bet is to contact your local dealership and see if they have some you can purchase.


----------



## benwd (Dec 26, 2007)

Re: Adhesive for epdm

I found some at an rv repair center. EPDM roof replcament kits come with the glue that looks like rubber cement and they have a little left over after a job that they might give you. It looks so much like the yellowish rubber cement that I would try a dab and see if it works.


----------



## benwd (Dec 28, 2007)

Re: Adhesive for epdm

I messed up in my previous post as it was another project that something looked like the yellowish rubber glue. The epdm roof kits come with a glue that is clearish white latex. I took a jar to the rv repair place and they filled it for me with some left over from a job. I don't know where you could get pure latex glue except at an rv place. I wonder if pure latex caulk can be thinned.


----------

